# Halloween 2010



## scraggles (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm planning my costume already. For the past 2 years I've used foam latex prosthetics and they are as awesome as it gets. I'm going to do it again next year and I'm looking for ideas.

The prosthetics I use are usually bought off of www.mostlydead.com

I'm thinking of possibly going as a lizard or something. I'm looking for ideas using the prosthetics off of that site. Anyone have any for me?


----------

